# Trains from Malaga



## iowian (May 4, 2014)

hi
Im going to be visiting the area around Malaga, in particular I will be shutttling up and down the trainline from Malaga to Pizarra via Cartama. Does anyone know if there is a weekly or monthly rail ticket that is better value than buying a series of single journeys? Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

iowian said:


> hi
> Im going to be visiting the area around Malaga, in particular I will be shutttling up and down the train-line from Malaga to Pizarra via Cartama. Does anyone know if there is a weekly or monthly rail ticket that is better value than buying a series of single journeys? Thanks


Have you looked on the RENFE website - it's all on there?


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you perchance over 60 years of age or even better, a student?


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

If you are also going to Alora on that line, get off quick and grab the bus (leaves about 1 minute after the train gets in). Otherwise as I found it's a very steep walk up to the town. The locals all know this I was told later in a bar at the top.


----------



## iowian (May 4, 2014)

country boy said:


> Are you perchance over 60 years of age or even better, a student?


Not yet & No are the answers. I see you are in Pizarra. I'm sure I will find any discounted fares on the day, but was just trying to be ahead of the game. How's Pizzara?


----------



## iowian (May 4, 2014)

Thanks will take a look.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Pizarra is just right for us; we've been here ( in the Campo, not in the village) for 14 years now and it suits us well. 30 minutes from the Airport, 25 mins to Malaga on the tren and a 40 minute rural drive to Fuengirola, our chosen coastal Brit. victualling place. Good broadband, wonderful climate and views to die for....what more could you want?))


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

does anyone know if there will be trains on the malaga-- fuengirola line on friday 11th. according to last thursdays euroweeklynews there is to be a 24hr stoppage on this date and 2 other dates i think 23rd and 24th. we have some relations coming in at 8-30pm on friday and they are hoping to get the train to us, thanks in anticipation.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

moonman said:


> does anyone know if there will be trains on the malaga-- fuengirola line on friday 11th. according to last thursdays euroweeklynews there is to be a 24hr stoppage on this date and 2 other dates i think 23rd and 24th. we have some relations coming in at 8-30pm on friday and they are hoping to get the train to us, thanks in anticipation.


Hey Moonman. I think I found the advisory about this. It looks to me that there will be reduced service on all trains on the 11th, 14th and 15th. Here is the advisory. Click the first link "General," where it says: "RENFE servicios minimos..." Is that what you mean?

Comunicación - Avisos

You can put in the day and time of your trip and find out the service for that time here: http://www.renfe.com/


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Moonman, I'm taking the C1 train for the CDS expat gathering on the 15th, so I just called them, and they said the trains are all on regular schedule. You may want to do the same. Their # is 902.32.03.20


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Strikes*



moonman said:


> does anyone know if there will be trains on the malaga-- fuengirola line on friday 11th. according to last thursdays euroweeklynews there is to be a 24hr stoppage on this date and 2 other dates i think 23rd and 24th. we have some relations coming in at 8-30pm on friday and they are hoping to get the train to us, thanks in anticipation.


I was waiting for a train to Madrid last week when there was an announcement of how sorry the station was that there would be a strike. However, a woman from Madrid said not to worry about it cos it tended to be very late trains that got struck off and the rest during the day were on time.
The renfe website is a disgrace, cos I tried to book a train at a certain time and it kept pushing me to the last train of the evening. I gave up and went to the station and got a midday train at the more or less time that I was looking for and likewise the return.


----------

